# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Dell Venue Pro 8/11 with ubuntu?

## Alienman24

I know these just came out but I was wondering if anyone had tried to install ubuntu on the Dell Venue pro 8 or 11.  You can see the specs at dells website here:
http://www.dell.com/us/p/dell-venue-8-pro/pd?oc=fncwv8p01h&model_id=dell-venue-8-pro
Most other tablets seem to run "arm" which from everything I've read is a pain however these come with full blown windows 8.1 and an unlocked boot loader.  They have an SD card slot and a micro USB (which I could boot a usb from with an adapter).  The only thing I'm worried about is if I come up against some kind of weird driver or hardware issue.  I''ve googled "linux on dell venue 8 pro" but have just found a bunch of reviews.  I don't want to buy it unless I can get rid of windows and run ubuntu.  Thoughts?

----------


## prepodam

Unfortunately, new baytrail tablets isn't good for ubuntu now, as I understand.
The tablet must support disabling of secure boot and enabling of legacy boot to setup 32bit ubuntu.

And, as we can see, in asus t100 linux support isn't good.
http://liliputing.com/2013/10/bootin...book-t100.html

May be, lenovo miix or dell venue or Toshiba Encore will have the better linux support.

----------


## Alienman24

I know you can disable secure boot but I'm not sure about legacy boot.  Walmart has a good return policy so I may give it a shot and just return it if it does not work.  Thanks!

----------


## Bucky Ball

_Thread moved to Mobile Technology Discussions._

----------


## evvsoft

In comments at amazon.com one of buyers says that Win8 message "Secure boot not configured" disappeared only after update BIOS. That seems stock BIOS without secure boot

----------


## awilliamson

I just bought one of these and tried booting Fedora on it. Written up here.

Secure Boot is enabled out of the box but is easy to disable in the firmware. You access the firmware by holding the volume down button for a couple of seconds right after powering on. The tricky thing about Bay Trail systems is that they have 32-bit UEFI firmwares, whereas up until now, just about every other UEFI system has been 64-bit UEFI, and that's what distros have focused on supporting. You need an image with a working 32-bit UEFI boot chain to get anywhere on one of these things. I was able to build such a Fedora image and get the system booted, but wasn't able to get to a functioning X or console due to what look like various kernel issues, with 3.12 and 3.13 kernels. Haven't tried any Ubuntu images yet, but I imagine Ubuntu would behave fairly similarly.

edit: there's no 'legacy boot' (CSM). You can _only_ boot the things from the internal storage or a USB stick, via native 32-bit UEFI. Can't boot in 'legacy mode', 'BIOS mode', whatever you want to call it, and can't boot from a micro SD card either (seems like). If you're going to buy one of these to fiddle with you're going to want a USB OTG adapter and a USB hub.

----------


## NoBugs!

Just to clarify, are you talking the Android-based Dell Venue 7/8? I don't see why it would have Windows-8 style secure-boot, and when I chatted with Dell chat they mentioned it does support root.

Just curious why Dell Venues aren't getting much attention/work porting as Nexus7, it seems to be very similar specs, about half the price. Is this secure-boot the Achilles' heel keeping this thing on AndroidOS (and outdated version, at that)?

----------


## slooksterpsv

> Just to clarify, are you talking the Android-based Dell Venue 7/8? I don't see why it would have Windows-8 style secure-boot, and when I chatted with Dell chat they mentioned it does support root.
> 
> Just curious why Dell Venues aren't getting much attention/work porting as Nexus7, it seems to be very similar specs, about half the price. Is this secure-boot the Achilles' heel keeping this thing on AndroidOS (and outdated version, at that)?


Please read the original post he did say Pro and even gave a link showing Windows 8.1 and Bay-Trail quad-core Intel Atom CPU.

I'd be interested if you could get Ubuntu to work on this. Hmm...

----------


## cman-1

32bit UEFI boot is easy

Clover EFI is the best solution for that.

----------


## charlie17

Does anyone know if any of these new Windows 8 Pro tablets are being targeted for Ubuntu Touch development or if the focus is only on ARM based tablets ?

----------


## isnogood2

@ David_Go
It's a 64bit install.

The Powerbutton works. I can even configure its behaviour in KDE. The Volumekeys are working too but one klick on them changes the volume by about 50% which is way too much.
But the other problems, you talk about still remain: no auto-rotation of the screen, too small icons etc. The onscreen keyboard in KDE is quiet usable, but it doesn't pop up automatically. And it's not usable in the lock-on screen, you have to use xvkbd for that, which is just ugly.
I installed touchegg for dealing with gestures (two, three and four fingers) and almost all of them work, except pinching.
For now, I just use the system as flawed as it is. I will continue experimenting over the holidays.

----------


## mreichardt

@David_Go
Thanks for your quick response
(somehow I expected to get an email on new posts).

Use cases for this tablet include controlling a robot - as a kind of embedded PC.
Attaching the robot's webcam and Kinect device (_ASUS Xtion_ to be precise) to a single USB bus does not work unless you turn the camera's resolution down to like 320x240 (otherwise _dmesg_ displays complaints that the bandwidth is insufficient).

So why a tablet - and not some small embedded ARM board?
It's convenient (separate battery; screen whenever you need one).
Apart from that, existing robots are equipped with some old Acer tablets (Iconia W500; those work perfectly btw.) and all robots should have a similar hardware configuration (e.g. run the same 64-bit Ubuntu OS).
Maximum size for the tablet is 11 inch.

----------


## jerry.zhengyu.shen

i5 4300Y/256GB SSD version here.
I just tried 15.04/Unity daily x86_64 yesterday on my tablet. It booted, the keyboard worked, but then it kernel panics and freezes after a few seconds when booting live so I can't even install it. I'm hopeful that it may be just a flash drive problem, or a liveUSB problem, but that's probably not the case. Anyhow, I'll test it again later if I can get a different flash drive, as my current one is pretty old.

Antergos works almost 100%, as in the touchscreen and keyboard both work, but wireless disappears after suspending and resuming. Evidently, Antergos/Arch is doing something right here. It's been working since a month or so ago; on the 3.16 kernel the touchscreen worked but the mobile keyboard/battery did not. Now that it's at 3.17, the keyboard (even the brightness/volume/wireless hotkeys) and trackpad work too, although the wi-fi bug still isn't fixed. I'm not sure if that's a kernel bug or just something up with my install or NetworkManager. Perhaps it's some kernel config. Whatever. I'm too busy timesinking and ricing to figure it out. I'd really love Ubuntu/Unity on a tablet, because of the maximization of vertical screen space with the unified menubar, but it seems that it's not quite viable yet in this case. 

I currently have GNOME 3 installed in Antergos, and it still runs surprisingly cool. I upped the scaling to 1.5 and it works great, no pixelation as far as I can see. GNOME devs still haven't fixed their accessibility settings yet though, and long press to right click doesn't work without some screwing around with gesture apps. Firefox looks sort of ugly with the 1.5x font, but I expect I'll be able to fix that with CSS. An interesting thing is that the touch keyboard pops up whenever a textbox is tapped, which is actually better than what Windows does with desktop apps. Except for chromium, but I don't use that anyway. MS needs to get its **** together. As for other things that work, the volume keys increment properly, and the power button suspends. There are occasionaly glitches in GNOME, but that's to be expected. 

The vivid kernel is still at 3.16 (http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ker...signed-generic), and news points to 3.18 being shipped with vivid when it comes out of alpha/beta. It's likely that 3.18 will fix some of the regressions that have happened. My Gentoo unstable install (on my laptop) is already on 3.18, so I'm thinking that Ubuntu will follow suit a bit after Arch updates. It would be a nice christmas present to finally get a fully working GNU/Linux distro on this thing. I hate having to use the Windows flag on 8chan when I'm posting with this tablet. Not fun. I have no use for Windows anymore now that I've discovered Touhou works perfectly in wine.

----------


## axFelix

Thanks for the feedback, Jerry -- I was actually planning to run Antergos and Gnome 3 myself, and I would've done it last week, but I was shipped a defective mobile keyboard, so it's currently in the mail while I wait for a replacement. Glad to know I had the right idea and it's working so well!

You can probably try the SUSPEND_MODULES solution to fix the wifi (I had to do that with my Ubuntu desktop over a year ago, and it might no longer be necessary with a newer kernel, but I haven't bothered to undo it, since all it means is a few extra seconds to reconnect when resuming from suspend) -- http://superuser.com/questions/62020...uspend-to-disk. Would be curious to hear if it works.

Any word on the front camera or auto-rotation? I know those weren't working in Ubuntu yet but I'm curious about Arch/Antergos. Also wouldn't mind some more information about how to get the longpress right click working; I had thought about that but hadn't researched it yet.

----------


## jerry.zhengyu.shen

axFelix, I had a defective mobile keyboard too, but I just popped it open and smushed the connectors a bit. Worked just fine after that. Apparently there's an issue with loose connections on the mobile keyboards, but luckily they're not too hard to open and fix. 

I haven't been able to get the front camera to work. I just tested out Ubuntu-GNOME 15.04 with the latest 3.18 kernel. Good news, no more kernel panics on boot! The wireless works, but the touchscreen still doesn't. It doesn't even appear when running xinput list. In Antergos it shows up as SYNA7500:00 XXXX:XXXX Pen. I don't know which driver I'd need to enable to get that on Ubuntu. 

To get long press right click, I installed a program called easystroke gestures. I had to mess around a little but I eventually got it to somewhat work with long press right click. Even with 3.14, the GNOME accessibility settings are still utterly broken. 

Also good news on the accelerometer. You can access the raw data in /sys/bus/hid/devices/[PCI thing]/HID-SENSOR-200073.1.auto/iio:device2/in_accel_y_raw. I'm not quite sure if every device is the same, but once you have that, it'd be pretty trivial to write an infinite shell script which just loops and constantly checks the range of the integer in that file and executes xrandr accordingly. I know for sure that GNOME does not do auto rotate, but since the sensor output is there and supported, I can see other DEs being possibly different.

I'm testing the SUSPEND_MODULES thing with iwlwifi in there. I'll update once I'm done.

I suspect I did the SUSPEND_MODULES thing wrong. Anyways, here's how I fixed the wifi dropping on suspend. Before suspending you must rmmod both iwlwifi and iwlmvm. After suspending you need to modprobe them, and it works. The same thing must be done with hid-multitouch to make both the touchscreen work after suspend/resume, but you can rmmod/modprobe after resuming as well. With the wireless modules, if you don't rmmod them before suspending, your wifi will disappear forever (or at least until the next reboot).

----------


## axFelix

Got my machine back and everything's working nice! Was able to get good suspend settings working with this package:

https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/s...spend-modules/

Add the following to /etc/suspend-modules.conf:

iwlmvm
iwlwifi

(needs to be in that order).

Thanks for your help! Enjoying this machine. Not sure I'm getting the keyboard battery to charge properly though...

----------


## isnogood2

I changed to Antergos with Gnome-Shell and usability is definitly better than with KDE. However, the touch screen doesn't seem to support multitouch and gestures. Touchegg isn't recognizing any gestures. That worked with Linux Mint and KDE.




> Got my machine back and everything's working nice! Was able to get good suspend settings working with this package:
> 
> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/s...spend-modules/
> 
> Add the following to /etc/suspend-modules.conf:
> 
> iwlmvm
> iwlwifi
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I will test that suspend thing. My Venue also didn't recognize the keyboard battery. A BIOS update did the trick.

Regards,
Isnogood

----------


## axFelix

yup, I've got the keyboard battery working now too!

multitouch does work, but only in a handful of gnome apps (try pinch to zoom in the image/pdf viewer). I also haven't been able to get it to resume reliably when adding multitouch-hid to the suspend-modules.conf the same way I did for the wifi modules (which work great now), so I'm just ignoring the touch support for the time being as it's pretty spotty anyway. the touchpad on the mobile keyboard also supports three-finger taps for middle click, which I just discovered. very nice.

I needed to switch from lightdm which antergos uses by default to gdm because the lockscreen wasn't kicking in right and some games were stuttering. I don't think gnome 3 properly supports lightdm anymore but antergos hasn't made the change.

my list of outstanding issues at this point is pretty short: touch is spotty, front webcam/mic still don't work, legacy tray icons (dropbox/steam/everpad) are really not that functional in upstream gnome 3 (I think this is just about the only thing they still haven't really reconciled from the 2.x days), and powertop is a little broken currently so I haven't been able to save the results of a calibration run which would probably get me another hour or two of battery: https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/issues/5424

and that's a really short list! this machine works great.

----------


## axFelix

Lots of stuff seemingly fixed in 3.15 -- powertop no longer broken, touch support seems to resume properly on suspend, and this seems like the best solution for Gnome 3 tray icons so far: https://extensions.gnome.org/extensi...cator-support/

that leaves only the front webcam and mic as an issue.

----------


## raspacek

0

----------


## tim93

> Hello,
> 
> Just to share some info about the 5130 dell venue 11:
> 
> - boot: just write an "amd64" variant of your distro's ISO to an USB stick with a windows-only program called "Rufus" and select "GPT partitioning scheme". Then copy a file called "bootia32.efi" to the "EFI/BOOT" directory. That file is a 32bit efi grub2 bootloader file. When starting, select the usb stick in the bios and it boots.
> - WIFI: I got it working using the "ath6kl_sdio" wifi driver. However, I needed to use one with firmware 3.0 support, and that is in the "wireless-testing" repo, and not in 3.16. The 3.0 firmware itself you can download from http://github.com/qca/ath6kl-firmware and extract it into /lib/firmware. Also needed is to tell the ath6kl driver that it can support the chip with SDIO id 0271:0418. It is a line like:
> 
> {SDIO_DEVICE(MANUFACTURER_CODE, (MANUFACTURER_ID_AR6004_BASE | 0x18))},
> 
> ...


Hello, all. I picked this thread up yesterday and attempted the procedure above on a Venue 11 Pro 5130 Atom processor. I used the AMD64 version, and I'm able to run the live version with touchscreen, active pen, external mouse and keyboard with the dock, and I have ethernet internet access (haven't messed with wifi yet). The problem I'm having is when I try to install, it crashes when trying to installing GRUB2. I've already blown away the abomination known as Windows 8.1 and have deleted all the partitions. It looks like Ubuntu itself installed properly on the drive, but it's not able to boot. How do I get around this? Thank you.

Edit - the version of Linux is *Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (Trusty Tahr)*

----------


## john379

Wondering if anyone can help me out.

I followed the above instructions, downloaded the latest AMD build from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ used RUFUS to put onto a USB drive with GPT Partitioning Scheme.  Added the 32bit EFI to the EFI/Boot dir and tried to boot. 

I get the bootloader but no matter what option I choose the screen just goes black and the system hangs immediately after attempting to load into the OS. 

The USB drive light also shuts off.  I have to hold the power button for 10 seconds to shut down and try again but same thing each time.

This is a Venue Pro 11 5130. 

Thanks for any suggestions!

----------


## axFelix

FYI, the touchscreen is broken again in 3.19, so I'm sticking with 3.18-6 (in Arch) for now. Guess we're not past regressions just yet  :Smile: 

But still working perfectly apart from the front webcam.

----------


## ben-mueller1998

I've seen people mention Arch is working pretty well across different sites, but nobody's mentioned how they got Arch installed. Could you point me in the right direction? Also, what do consider "perfectly"?

----------


## Meikrekel

I´ve been trying to install Antergos on the system. I can´t get it to install since I can´t connect to wifi. It doesn´t show me a dropdown list of available wifi networks or something like that. Everything else seems to work great but I can´t get it installed without WiFi.

I have the i3 4020y version.

Can someone explain me how they connected to their wifi network on Antergos?

----------


## souraka

i am connected now with my cell phone. so you can connect on wifi by your cell this is the only solution i found for the moment

----------


## eincry

Hello, I'm considering to get the core M version of Dell Venue 11 pro, and I need to dual boot with linux. How is the current status of linux support on this machine?

I will mainly use linux, so does the basic functionality of dispaly, wifi, keyboard, touchpad and the touchscreen work? Also, can it sleep when lip closed and wake up with all these functionality work? How about the other stuffs like stylus, camera and the external ports?

A quick look of this post seems positive, but I am not sure. Are there any one that can confirm it? I also want to know which kernel or distro work best. Thanks.

----------


## stef-baly

Dell pro 11 (i3) works quit fine with 15.04. In fact, the display bug has been solved with the new kernel 3.19.3 (It's ok with antergos too).
Problem : when waking from sleep the wifi interface disappears.

----------


## isnogood2

> Dell pro 11 (i3) works quit fine with 15.04. In fact, the display bug has been solved with the new kernel 3.19.3 (It's ok with antergos too).
> Problem : when waking from sleep the wifi interface disappears.


Thanks for the info. I will try 15.04 this weekend (not a fan of arch/antergos). I found a little tool, to wake up the WiFi module. I think it's called something like "systemd-suspend-modules", maybe I found it in this thread some pages ago, I'm not sure.

----------


## luca-zerb

Today I've tested some different flavours of 15.04 and, besides the wifi disappearing after resume problem, the touchscreen was never working on all the different distrubutions that I've tried. Am I the ony one facing this problem?

----------


## isnogood2

So far, I've testet Ubuntu 15.04 with Kernels 3.19.0, 3.19.3, 3.19.5, and 4.0.0. I couldn't get the touchscreen working with neither of them.

----------


## eincry

So it seems that it can be used as a laptop as the wifi, keyboard and tuochpad work. Is the touchscreen really doesn't work, even when unplug from the keyboard? The reply #96 says it works.

----------


## isnogood2

It worked with kernels 3.17 and 3.18 but not with newer versions.

----------


## todd14

Yes, ubuntu on my Dell Venue Pro 11 with a I5 and 256gig.....I am in......I would even pay to dump Windows on my dell tablet! Ubuntu need to help out here.....Desktop performance tablet running Ubuntu should be a hot item for the 100000 of dell venue's with I3 and I5's now....Where can we get nightly builds????? Where can we support the cause????

----------


## isnogood2

Just installed kernel 4.0.3 and still no luck with getting the touch screen to work. I scrolled through "journalctl -b" and didn't even found an error in hardware recognition or something similar. I installed Ubuntu in EFI-mode, is it possible that that's the problem? Or maybe I have to configure systemd to recognize the touch screen? I'm clueless at this point.

----------


## isnogood2

For now, I switched back to Linux Mint 17.1 with KDE and kernel 3.18.6. Everything is working in this configuration, except the front camera. I experimented with getting plasma-active to run on my machine, but somehow, it doesn't work. I guess, I have to wait für plasma 5 to appear in the repositories, so I can give it another try.
For now, I'm satisfied with how the system works. It's just that KDE isn't really optimized for touch input. I'll see what I can do about it.

----------


## luqmaninbmore

I 've got Ubuntu 15.04 installed and everything seems to be working except the touchscreen and the WiFi after suspend.  The latter doesn't matter to me much because boot times are so quick but I would very much like to correct the former.  I've tried kernel 3.18.6 to no avail.  I have an antergos live USB that features a working touch screen/wifi/etc., that is running on 3.17.6-1-Arch.  Unfortunately, being a rolling release, when I installed Antergos, it updated the kernel and I lost touchscreen input.  I've tried installing the 3.17.6 kernel in Ubuntu but it did not make the touchscreen usable.  What is so different between the Ubuntu and Antergos/Arch versions of the kernel that it would cause this difference in behavior?  

Isnogood2- How did you get Linux Mint 17.1 installed?  When I've tried it, it either didn't boot or, when it did, I didn't have a touch screen.  I tried the Debian 8.1 live cd- the touchscreen worked, but the keyboard dock and wifi did not and battery life was extremely attenuated.  Does anyone have any ideas where to proceed from here?  I can use it satisfactorily as a Linux laptop but I really need the touchscreen to work for me to be truly satisfied (I want to be able to detach the tablet from the dock).

----------


## isnogood2

@*luqmaninbmore*: Mint 17 and 17.1 make use of kernel 3.13. You have to add "nomodeset" to the boot parameters, so the system can boot. The touchscreen doesn't work with this kernel, but you can now install kernel 3.18.6.  I should add, that the touchscreen doesn't work after every boot. A reboot usually helps.

----------


## togop2

I've been trying to get the wi-fi driver working, but failing so far. What exactly do I need to do for that? Thanks

----------


## isnogood2

@togop2: What WiFi-Chipset do you have? An Intel chipset should work out of the box. I don't know about other chipsets. The last thing, I read about that topic in this thread is, that it's better to switch to an Intel WiFi card.

----------


## togop2

I have Intel Atom processor and Atheros wi-fi. Changing that would end the warranty, no?
Does anyone have a .deb of a properly patched kernel that works well and simply needs me to download the 3.0 firmware?

----------


## isnogood2

I usually just copy-paste from here:
http://www.yourownlinux.com/2015/02/...-in-linux.html

----------


## isnogood2

I resurrect this thread today to ask, how you guys get along with your Dell Venues. I wasn't able to get the touchscreen to work on any kernel newer than 3.18. Yesterday, I installed Ubuntu 15.10 and the touchscreen still won't work. Can someone tell me, if it's a good idea to downgrade kernel 4.2 of Ubuntu 15.10 to kernel 3.18? So far, I failed at finding a good desktop environment, that's suitable for touch input.

----------


## isnogood2

A patch to get the touch screen working is provided here: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94281. I haven't tried it yet.

----------


## alistair12

Maxxsire, I'm running Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 on a Dell Venue 11 Pro Core i5-4220v, 64-bit, and I just can't get the touchscreen or the wifi to work. I chose Gnome for this device specifically because it is supposed to be so great on tablets. Do a search and you will find other Venue users have had the same touchscreen/wifi problems. Fortunately, I bought the dock and am using my Venue wired with a Wacom tablet. I am seriously considering dumping Gnome for Lubuntu or Xubuntu, since I am using it as a "desktop".

----------


## isnogood2

I'm now running Fedora 23 with Gnome. The touch screen is working, since I installed kernel 4.4. Unfortunately the automatic screen orientation doesn't work (worked with kernel 4.2). I guess, it has to do with the new kernel being a vanilla kernel.
Try installing kernel 4.4 on your Ubuntu. Maybe it will work.

----------


## togop2

Do you know how to fix wifi after suspend on fedora? Touchscreen works for me, too, with vanila 4.4

----------


## isnogood2

I haven't tried anything about this problem yet. But I remember something called "suspend modules", which takes care of this. Maybe it's mentioned in this thread.

----------


## sac123

Hi all,

was anyone able to use a linux distro productively on Venue 11 Pro?

I just received mine (Core-M) and installation went relatively smoothless (after I discovered that the ISO images should be written in DD mode to the USB stick with Rufus). I tested Fedora 24, Ubuntu 16.04.1, Kubuntu 16.04., Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.1, Kubuntu 16.10, Neon User 20, OpenSuse Tumbleweed & Xubuntu 16.04.1. However all had the following issues:

*Fedora:* cannot wake up after the screen has been switched of (lid closed or inactivity)
*Ubuntu:* no wake up problems (the screen is always on), but touchscreen is not precise (try to touch the Firefox menu button)
*Ubuntu Gnome:* cannot wake up after the screen has been switched of (lid closed or inactivity) & touchscreen is not precise (try to touch the Firefox menu button)
*Kubuntu: the only supporting resume from suspend, but there's no Virtual Keyboard ( https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/bl...winwayland-5-7 )
OpenSuse:* cannot wake up after the screen has been switched of (lid closed or inactivity)

Was anyone able to make suspend work on other distros? Seems the power button is not supported for locking ( https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102281 ), but as Kubuntu shows it can still be used to activate / deactivate suspend. This is somehow critical for me, but there are also some luxus issues: 
- no tested distribution was able to rotate the screen automatically, although the HW support seems to be there: http://www.linlap.com/dell_venue_11_pro 
- automatic brightness adjustment is not working
(all the other HW is working out of the box: front&back camera,WLAN,slim typecover&touchpad)

Would be cool if anyone could recommend a distro, already solved some issues or has some info if I'm just not using this correctly (I always tested without swap partition & fully encrypted system).

Update: Standby issue: Added a comment to Kernel bugs including some workarounds ( https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102281#c56 ). Solutions are there, but seems we need to follow some processes to get this into the distros.

----------


## sac123

OK, so everything comes down to: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102281

All HW is working, but Distro independent there are 2 remaining Kernel problems:
1. keyboard / dock changes are not recocknized by linux (leads to the problem that the keyboard is not always recocknized after re-docking the tablet, leads to the problem that it cannot be woken up after sleep / freeze)
2. power button is not recocknized (leads to the problem that it cannot be locked / unlocked or woken after standby / freeze / monitor disable)

If anyone knows Kernel ACPI or has some contacts within the linux ACPI mailing list, it would be great if you can support https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102281 (I also forwarded the case to Dell, seems some faulty BIOS implementation prevents quick submission of the kernel patch).

----------


## christosmichaelas

I've got a Venue 10 Pro 5056 with Ubuntu 16.04.1 kernel 4.4.0-31 and below are the issues I'm currently experiencing:

- Touch screen not functioning
- Power button is not recognized
- Dell Venue keyboard brightness is not recognized (even root manual changes to brightness/ actual_brightness file makes no difference)

Other then the above, everything is working perfectly. I couldn't bare Windows any longer, so am willing to stick with Ubuntu until the above are fixed!

I'd like to think I can poke around a little, but I'm no expert...if any info is needed to help on this, I can post outputs and what not. 

By the way....battery life difference between running Windows 10 and Ubuntu? Windows would reach 4~ hours. Ubuntu - still measuring and nearing the end of the day...ha!

----------


## christosmichaelas

After some poking around, I couldn't find any touchscreen device using lsusb or xinput, so I started simply experimenting using the terminal application "screen" and the ttySxx files located in /dev/.

I placed an entry within the rc.local file to use a fujitsu driver for the ttyS0 device, even though the screen application would have no input from the touchscreen (I was just making a random change with no expectation of change). With a restart, still no difference although the xinput showed a Fujitsu device with id=11 (I thought "meh", probably just the input I made). I removed this change, restarted the tablet and for the most random of reasons, this has now appeared:

Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ITE Tech. Inc. ITE Device(8910)             id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ITE Tech. Inc. ITE Device(8910) Touchpad    id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom HID 4810 Pen stylus                   id=10    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom HID 4810 Finger touch                 id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ Wacom HID 4810 Pen eraser                   id=14    [slave  pointer  (2)]

You can see there is now a Wacom touchscreen. Interestingly enough, the id is 11, the same as the random ttyS device I selected to use the fujitsu driver.

Anyhow, before all of this I updated the kernel to 4.4.0-34, the newest update, which had no effect before the above. It is possible it did, but it was not apparent until the above was done. 

No idea if this would be useful, as I don't believe I made any changes to the system...but it's working for now, which is great.

----------

